# Moving to crete



## simjesso (Aug 28, 2012)

Thinking of a move permanently to crete with a holiday home start.

Can anyone advise of an english/greek speaking lawyer a good one in the chania region ?

Can you get english television out in chania?

Having an autistic child can anyone advise of an english speaking tutor ?

Tx in advance


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*crete*

If you go to ....skep Association of social responsibility for children and [email protected] an association in Greece for people with physical and mental disabilities.Cretan universities carry out lots of studies on Autism and its broad spectrum and many special teaching programmes within state schools have been set up by them in Greece.I saw several for Crete,perhaps if you contacted them they may be able to help with an English speaking teacher.You may also find through them a nice network of other parents for socialising,support and information.The results of studies carried out on Crete can be found on line.There are many sites for them so click on a few.


----------



## simjesso (Aug 28, 2012)

Concertina that is brilliant news thanks for the great advice

Really appreciate it

Regards
Simon and julie


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*crete*

just as a PS.....about Autism......I saw a report on line the other day about studies on Autism and I think it was Switzerland.Medical researchers believe now that Autism or at least some forms are a direct result of inflammation of the brain when the baby is in the womb or happens during birthing and they have found that a compound in camomile can reduce this inflammation,they also found a compound in olive oil works as well.I remember a well known story of a couple who were chemistry people who found a compound in olive oil that saved their son from a very strange illness,food for thought.


----------



## simjesso (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello 

Just to let you know we are back in crete this time ag nick and have emailed skep

Tx again fingers crossed

Regards
Simon and Julie


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to crete*

I hope everything goes well for you all and that you will love living on Crete,Im sure you will have a happy life there,best regards from Concertina..ps..let us know how SKEP turned out, might be useful for other forum members.


----------



## simjesso (Aug 28, 2012)

Skep primarily deals with athens however does have contacts on some islands but not crete my search goes on


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

simjesso said:


> Skep primarily deals with athens however does have contacts on some islands but not crete my search goes on


Think very hard about relocating to Crete with an autistic child. We lived there for six years during which time we were asked to remove our child from two schools. We were even told that there are no children like him in Greece. In the end our money, we had to pay for everything, was running out and had to return to UK for free schooling and medical help.


----------

